# Apostle's Creed



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Jun 12, 2013)

We are going through a 12 part series on the Apostle's Creed this Summer. Here is first Video (God, the Father almighty) if you are interested Apostles Creed (God,the Father almighty) Part 1 - YouTube Our church has been challenged to memorize this short creed. Is this a common creed that most people recite everyday in other churches and homes? What are some other things you would recommend to memorize as a church or a family? I have one kid that is 3. I am working with him right now to memorize the Lords Prayer.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jun 12, 2013)

We recite the LORD's prayer every day, the Law (Exodus 20) & the Apostles Creed so all of my children know all three (the one year old hums along because he is not talking yet)!
We are memorizing the Psalms (in Metre) as we sing them daily in family as well as corporate worship.
My six year old has the Westminster Shorter Catechism memorized (we started when she was 2) & our 4 year old has the first 80-some memorized. We are also working on memorizing the Heidelberg Catechism.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jun 12, 2013)

If you don't already...
I recommend memorizing the Psalms as a church AND as a family! 
Read the Psalms, sing the Psalms & pray the Psalms!!! 
You will memorize them as you do this!


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Jun 12, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> We recite the LORD's prayer every day, the Law (Exodus 20) & the Apostles Creed so all of my children know all three (the one year old hums along because he is not talking yet)!
> We are memorizing the Psalms (in Metre) as we sing them daily in family as well as corporate worship.
> My six year old has the Westminster Shorter Catechism memorized (we started when she was 2) & our 4 year old has the first 80-some memorized. We are also working on memorizing the Heidelblog Catechism.


!!!!!! Wow. Simply, Wow. 

This is unheard of in Australia. May God bless your son and your daughter. I am certain God will raise them to be His faithful servants for the next generation. "... and they will not depart from it when they grow old"



irresistible_grace said:


> If you don't already...
> I recommend memorizing the Psalms as a church AND as a family!
> Read the Psalms, sing the Psalms & pray the Psalms!!!
> You will memorize them as you do this!



Amen!!! Is there a particular metric psalm which you would recommend? I've been trying to memorise the psalms, but it's been a rough deal. Dreading some of the longer Psalms!!!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jun 12, 2013)

SinnerSavedByChrist said:


> irresistible_grace said:
> 
> 
> > We recite the LORD's prayer every day, the Law (Exodus 20) & the Apostles Creed so all of my children know all three (the one year old hums along because he is not talking yet)!
> ...



We love Psalm 23! It is incrediblly easy to memorize.
If you use the Scottish Metrical Version (1650) most of the Psalms can be sung to the tune of Amazing Grace.
I personally love Psalm 25 & 51 but my children love Psalm 136 & 98 (both are on the longer side).

The Scottish Metrical Psalter
The Psalms of David – Sung a cappella
SoundCloud Mobile
Home - "Sing Psalms to God"
Psalms

My favorite Psalm singer is an Australian by the name of Jason Coghill
Praise from the Book of Psalms (CD)


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Jun 12, 2013)

Great links and suggestions! God Bless!


----------

